# Waistlength in a year by way of bunning...



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 13, 2006)

...there was an old thread where a girl shared her story how she went from maybe shoulder length to waistlength in a year by bunning 24-7.  I can't find this old thread with the search engine, does anyone out there remember this post?  It was like a long interview, with the girl sharing her tips.  She had an extremely simple regimen of washing, conditioning and bunning, and in a year she must have gained like 8 inches.  I would love to re-read this thread.  Does this ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 13, 2006)

i think this is what youre talking about.
www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&highlight=found


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 13, 2006)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> i think this is what youre talking about.
> www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&highlight=found


 


Oh my goodness!!  God bless you Locabouthair!!  Thank you so much!  You know how annoying it is when you're looking for something and can't find it...  I love LHCF.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep, she was my reason for bunning for two years straight....and it works!


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 13, 2006)

you're welcome


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Dec 13, 2006)

did she have a album or somewhere where we can see her pics?


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 13, 2006)

that was an inspiring post.  from reading that it seems like it was more about the techniques she did than the actual products.


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 13, 2006)

Bunning definately works, I will say that!


----------



## filthyfresh (Dec 14, 2006)

Man now you guys are making me want to get into bunning.
My hair just got long enough to put into a respectable ponytail.
So I think I may do the baggie then start really bunning.


----------



## Naijaqueen (Dec 14, 2006)

Babygurl said:
			
		

> Bunning definately works, I will say that!




wow you came back on here, or maybe I'm just noticing!! 
I've bbeen semi bunning, but I'm on a bun till BSL mission!!


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, this was the post that also started me bunning. It's to the point where I don't like to wear my hair down. Also, rollersetting is a problem because "my arms too short to box with God" 

When I first found that thread, I was at my wits-end.  I really wanted healthy hair but I didn't have any money for stylist's treatments. I went to the free printer at school and copied the whole post from Yvette. I hid it under school paperwork and read it everytime I could for inspiration. I read it at home after homework. 

The post helped me realized that no matter how poor I was, my hair was growing anyway-- I just needed to help it along a bit. Now, when my hair is wet, it's waist length. I have never had hair this long before in my life!


----------



## MissJ (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh, I remember this one, too.  That's when I started wearing my hair in a bun everyday.  I'm so anxious for my hair to get longer so I can wear it in a proper bun again and maybe keep my hands out of it.  That part will be a struggle.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2006)

what in interesting post.  but really  for me I am just about touching my shoulder I can't wait to take my braids out and see.  I am so excited.  still it will be six months or more before I can put it up in a bun.  My hair grows in spurts right now its growing 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch in some places and still 1/4 in others.   I have to come on here everyday to be encouraged that I will get some length.  
*Anky,* I am glad you said ---that your hair is gorgeous and it surprises me everytime I hear someone say.  *I never had hair this length before* that is so encouraging.  I will never give up.


----------



## breezy (Dec 14, 2006)

That was the first thread I read after becoming a member.  I was a little skeptical at first and was half assed about bunning, but buns are the truth, if you do it consistently, you will retain more length than ever did wearing your hair down.


----------



## tijay (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting the link!  This was great & I'll make sure I continue to bunn!


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 14, 2006)

Naijaqueen said:
			
		

> wow you came back on here, or maybe I'm just noticing!!
> I've bbeen semi bunning, but I'm on a bun till BSL mission!!



Yes ma'am (only for hair though ) Ive been back for a couple weeks though.
Anky, I know the feeling, Ive been bunning for SO long that I dont really like wearing my hair down, too much hassle!


----------



## deontaer (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been bunning my hair and wearing a phoney pony over it for almost 2 months and I see a  HUGE difference in my hair.  I have very fine hair and this is the first time that I can see a diffence in the thickness of my hair.  In just a month and a half, my hair has grown from just above shoulder bra strap length to below bra strap length in 8 weeks by wear buns exclusively and completely cutting out heat (r.i.p. my trusty blow dryer ).  I am now chalenging myself to wear a phoney pony over my protective bun until June to see how long I can get in another 6 mos.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Dec 14, 2006)

I am so glad you remember the post and REALLY happy she found it.  I had already decided I was going to bun for a year.  I am going to print off this thread and keep it in my organizer for support. I can't wait to compare results.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 14, 2006)

Babygurl I just love your hair.  Do you wear a phony bun over your hair or do you just bun the hair.  Are you using the baggie method?  Are you bunning wet hair or dry hair.  What are you doing to your hair at night?


----------



## amina kamal (Dec 14, 2006)

Interesting thanks for posting this.  She says that she relaxes once a month with Dark and lovely.


----------



## KiniKakes (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, bunnings is DEFINITELY whats attributed to my hair getting this long.  Ive never, ever retained this kind of length before in my life and, honestly, I never thought it would be possible.  Bunning is definitely the TRUTH, ya'all.


----------



## janeemat (Dec 14, 2006)

Kinikakes, your hair is lovely.  I'm definitely jumping on the bunning wagon.  What's your regimen for bunning?


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 14, 2006)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Kinikakes, your hair is lovely. I'm definitely jumping on the bunning wagon. What's your regimen for bunning?


 
I second that!  Kini your hair has always been gorgeous, but wow   I love the length, the shine, the texture everything!!!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats girl!  O and I love the pic in your siggy with your hair wavy/curly!

Yes what is your regimen?


----------



## KiniKakes (Dec 14, 2006)

Ladies, i basically bun 5 days per week, taking my hair down in the evenings only to moisturize.  I dont comb it or anything, just moisturize and seal, then rebun.  I do treat myself to wearing it down on the wknds, but i still try to avoid combing if i can.  

Lately ive been doing the Henna treatments once per week, on Thursday evening..... regimen is the same.  Use the Henna, con-wash it out at home, then go to the Domincans for a regular roller set on Friday.  Wear my hair down Fri-Sun, and then Monday its back to bunning/moisturizing.  That's it!!! 

I havent used MTG or any other growth agents lately.... just havent had the time, my schedule's been so crazy lately. THe bun is great because its just so easy and quick.  I either wear the bun, or the pinned up braid that i have in my Fokti. Protective Styles Album.


----------



## KiniKakes (Dec 14, 2006)

RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> *O and I love the pic in your siggy with your hair wavy/curly*


 
Thanks girl.  Thats simply the result of me sleeping with a loose bun with pins, and a satin cap.  Thats how it fell the next morning.


----------



## camellia (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for posting that link, I'd never seen before.

Bunning does work.  I wear my hair in a bun just about every day.


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 14, 2006)

I second everyone's statements about bunning retaining length.  I think it goes along with the whole concept about less friction of the hair against clothing, etc., since you are wearing it up.

I bunned for the majority of this year and retained more length than I can recall ever retaining in a year.


----------



## naturaline (Dec 14, 2006)

YEP i 4got i luv that thread! Now iv gotta try and get this bush into a bun!?! any advice ladies?


----------



## janeemat (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks Kini Kakes.  That's simple enough.  Your regimen is sounds very close to what I've doing except I roller set my hair on Sat.  Wear it down Sun and Mon.  Pull in bun Tues until next wash Sat.  Question?  So you henna and co-wash every Thurs and then go the salon on Friday.  So do they poo, deep cond, etc.  What exactly do they do?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 14, 2006)

I've been slacking off on wearing my hair up. This is definitely an inspiration to get back on the bandwagon.


----------



## KiniKakes (Dec 14, 2006)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Thanks Kini Kakes. That's simple enough. Your regimen is sounds very close to what I've doing except I roller set my hair on Sat. Wear it down Sun and Mon. Pull in bun Tues until next wash Sat. Question? So you henna and co-wash every Thurs and then go the salon on Friday. So do they poo, deep cond, etc. What exactly do they do?


 
Yeah, at home i henna then condition right afterward.  Airdry in bun or pinned up braid.  Go to the salon the next day (hair is still damp). They poo, deep condition, then roller set.  My hair is silky, THICK (from the Henna), and bouncy.  I enjoy it down a day or two, then go back to bunning and repeat the cycle.  I try to minimize combing and manipulation, for the most part.


----------



## natstar (Dec 14, 2006)

Kinikakes- OT-What relaxer do you use?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 14, 2006)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Babygurl I just love your hair.  Do you wear a phony bun over your hair or do you just bun the hair.  Are you using the baggie method?  Are you bunning wet hair or dry hair.  What are you doing to your hair at night?



Her hair is beautiful aint it. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 14, 2006)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah, bunnings is DEFINITELY whats attributed to my hair getting this long.  Ive never, ever retained this kind of length before in my life and, honestly, I never thought it would be possible.  Bunning is definitely the TRUTH, ya'all.



Girl you are you tellin' I am still amazed at how long my hair has grown. My hair has NEVER even been close to where it is now... Bunning worked so well the first year I decided to go another year. Then it just became what  I do most of the time. 

BTW you and your hair are so pretty.....


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 14, 2006)

what makes bunning different from any other protective style?


----------



## ayoung (Dec 14, 2006)

Wildchild453 said:
			
		

> what makes bunning different from any other protective style?



I was kinda thinking the same thing. Seems like people are having more/better results by bunning compared to braids/sewins.


----------



## camellia (Dec 14, 2006)

I can't speak for all protective styles, but the two that I use most often are a bun or a French twist.  With both styles the ends are protected and moisturized, not down and getting snagged on things,rubbing against clothing, ect...

I know some ladies here have had success with their hair while wearing braids (with added hair) or weaves, but honestly, in real life everyone I know who wears braids or full weaves with any sort of frequency has damaged broken and dry looking hair.erplexed 

I've never worn braids or weaves but I believe the reason we who bun retain so much length is because we can take out hair down and moisturize it as often as necessary.  I can only imagine moisturizing, washing, ect... would be much harder with braids that you couldn't undo or hair sewn on top of your own.  Maybe one of the more knowledgeable veterans will come along and elaborate.

Almost every woman I know with really long hair has a very simple routine for caring for it.  They all wear buns or one or two braids as an every day style.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 14, 2006)

camellia said:
			
		

> I can't speak for all protective styles, but the two that I use most often are a bun or a French twist. With both styles the ends are protected and moisturized, not down and getting snagged on things,rubbing against clothing, ect...
> 
> I know some ladies here have had success with their hair while wearing braids (with added hair) or weaves, but honestly, in real life everyone I know who wears braids or full weaves with any sort of frequency has damaged broken and dry looking hair.erplexed
> 
> ...


 
It's all in how you care for the protective style.  Braids, sew-ins, buns, they all do well for me.  I favor sew-ins though because of their versatility (length, color, texture, style).  I mainly do buns in the summer after condition washing. I generally am able to wash and moisturise on the regular and maintain wonderful growth.  Another thing that I like about sew-in is that I can really put to use my MTG. I actually plan on having sew in-in mostly this year.  I need to play catch up on a goal and this will help me alot. I should be back on target about February.  I am currently wear a sew-in.


----------



## pistachio (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with camellia because I wore sew-ins for 3 1/2 yrs and went from one inch hair to BSL in that time, but I feel that had I wore the weave for maybe only a year of that time, and bunned the rest of that time, that I would be WL by now.  Yes, it grew my hair, but when taking the cornrows out it seems no matter HOW GENTLE i was, my hair'd break on the ends


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 14, 2006)

janeemat said:
			
		

> Babygurl I just love your hair.  Do you wear a phony bun over your hair or do you just bun the hair.  Are you using the baggie method?  Are you bunning wet hair or dry hair.  What are you doing to your hair at night?



Ty girlie...I wore a phoney bun or bun cover when I was just getting started but once my bun was a decent size I wore my own bun (and still do). I also started using the baggie method for days at a time, now I rarely do it unless I notice my ends are dryer than usual. I wear buns 95% of the time so I just cover my bun with my bonnet or scarf at night, wake up in the morning and GO!


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 14, 2006)

camellia said:
			
		

> I can't speak for all protective styles, but the two that I use most often are a bun or a French twist. With both styles the ends are protected and moisturized, not down and getting snagged on things,rubbing against clothing, ect...
> 
> I know some ladies here have had success with their hair while wearing braids (with added hair) or weaves, but honestly, in real life everyone I know who wears braids or full weaves with any sort of frequency has damaged broken and dry looking hair.erplexed
> 
> ...


 

ITA with Camellia. Back in the day when I didn't really pay much attection to my hair, I wore braids for about 3 years. When I came out of them, my hair really wasn't really strong enough to withstand relaxing again, and I ended up losing length and thickness soon after. But you live and learn.  

BTW Camellia I got my hairpins from Tenderhead.com today and I absolutely love them!! They are the best pins I have ever used. At this rate, I'll be following your lead and working buns and French twists like mad.


----------



## naturaline (Dec 15, 2006)

Priestess said:
			
		

> ITA with Camellia. Back in the day when I didn't really pay much attection to my hair, I wore braids for about 3 years. When I came out of them, my hair really wasn't really strong enough to withstand relaxing again, and I ended up losing length and thickness soon after. But you live and learn.
> 
> BTW Camellia I got my hairpins from Tenderhead.com today and I absolutely love them!! They are the best pins I have ever used. At this rate, I'll be following your lead and working buns and French twists like mad.


hi there, i cant find the site you mentioned?


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here it is Grow Afro Hair To Great Lengths


----------



## Wishin4BSL (Dec 15, 2006)

Okay, I know that I said I was going to try to be cute in front of my SO's family next week in Maryland, but forget that!  I'm just going to have to find some super cute hair accessories and bun it up!  I just put it in a bun like two seconds ago!


----------



## CynamonKis (Dec 28, 2006)

I have worn phony ponies for a while, I do not see dramatic growth.  Now that may be b/c I have been really lazy (inconsistent w/vitamins, inconsistent w/MTG-alternative w/my silk scarf falling off my head many nights).  I usually brush my hair back & slap a phony pony on my hair & only straighten my hair 1x every 1-2 months.  I moisturize daily w/Mane & tail conditioner and homemade shea/mango oil w/other herbs.  I alternate deep conditioning w/henna every other week.  Perhaps it the inconsistency in other habits that slowing hair growth rate down, but bunning alone hasn't worked for me.



			
				Priestess said:
			
		

> ITA with Camellia. Back in the day when I didn't really pay much attection to my hair, I wore braids for about 3 years. When I came out of them, my hair really wasn't really strong enough to withstand relaxing again, and I ended up losing length and thickness soon after. But you live and learn.
> 
> BTW Camellia I got my hairpins from Tenderhead.com today and I absolutely love them!! They are the best pins I have ever used. At this rate, I'll be following your lead and working buns and French twists like mad.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2007)

naturaline said:
			
		

> hi there, i cant find the site you mentioned?



http://www.tenderheaded.com/


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 5, 2007)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> i think this is what youre talking about.
> www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&highlight=found


 
oooh thank you.  I got some of this interview and printed it out a couple of months ago and can't find the papers I printed.  She's the reason why I started wearing my hair baggied 24/7...I never had the whole interview though...thank you locabouthair


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 6, 2007)

Puddles thanks for posting Adrienne's Baggie Method.  I can see a couple of spots where I can refine my bunning technique for better success, such as the World of Curls Activator and IC Clear gel mixture, and the "baggie" method, as well as cutting off the combs on the phony pony to prevent breakage.  Thanks a million!



			
				Puddles said:
			
		

> http://www.tenderheaded.com/


----------



## amorette (Jan 6, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> Yeah, bunnings is DEFINITELY whats attributed to my hair getting this long. Ive never, ever retained this kind of length before in my life and, honestly, I never thought it would be possible. Bunning is definitely the TRUTH, ya'all.


 
your hair progress is impressive - congratulations!!!!!!!! i love it! -- i had the same new years eve hat in vegas...


----------



## Puddles (Jan 6, 2007)

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> Puddles thanks for posting Adrienne's Baggie Method.  I can see a couple of spots where I can refine my bunning technique for better success, such as the World of Curls Activator and IC Clear gel mixture, and the "baggie" method, as well as cutting off the combs on the phony pony to prevent breakage.  Thanks a million!



[SIZE=+1]You're very welcome. 
Her method has helped me retain tons of length.[/SIZE]


----------



## kgard7777 (Jun 16, 2008)

bumping ...i love this thread


----------



## The Princess (Jun 16, 2008)

Bunning is working for me too. After I cowash or regular wash, I put some leave in conditioner and olive oil creme on the ends and bun it up. I get excited when my bun gets fatter cause I know my hair is growing thicker and longer.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread is inspirational.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow.. this is very inspiring! How do I find out about exactly how to do this? I'm just afraid that bunning with a ponytail holder will break my hair off. And how do I hide the ends and still have a bun? Will someone please give me adyvice? TIA


----------



## Serenity K (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you guys think bunning works best for relaxed heads? For me it seems easier for relaxed hair to go in the pony tail and bun. I'm just wondering if its too much manipulation for naturals. When I press my hair, the buns are effortless, vs. much more brushing etc. when natural. I would love to try this, but I don't want too much mani.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 16, 2008)

I love this thread also b/c its so inspirational. This is the thread the got me from SL to APL and now on my way to BSL and next MBL . I printed a few copies and keep them in my bag to read and get inspiration . Bunning has definitely got me farther than I ever thought it would, buns are the only protective styles that I wear.


----------



## TriniStarr (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to say that BUNNING has helped me and my hair ALOT! I have been bunning now for about 7 months and it has allowed me to reach APL before the end of 2008.

Just by seeing this improvement in my hair growth with bunning, i plan to cont to bun until i reach MBL.

hhg ladies!


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread is really making me want to bun again.  I used to bun back in the day, but that is when I didn't know how to take care of my hair.  I need to start doing it again.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jun 16, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> Wow.. this is very inspiring! How do I find out about exactly how to do this? I'm just afraid that bunning with a ponytail holder will break my hair off. And how do I hide the ends and still have a bun? Will someone please give me adyvice? TIA


 

I was wondering the same thing. I once was pulling my wet hair through the ponytail holder and I could hear my hair ripping. When you bun, is it your own hair or a clip on/pin on bun? Do you wait until your hair is dry and then bun, or bun while it is still wet? Details appreciated.


----------



## chebaby (Jun 16, 2008)

Penny Renee said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I once was pulling my wet hair through the ponytail holder and I could hear my hair ripping. When you bun, is it your own hair or a clip on/pin on bun? Do you wait until your hair is dry and then bun, or bun while it is still wet? Details appreciated.


i bun while the hair is wet but the bun is very loose. i put a scarf around the front of my hair so the edges will lay down. but my favorite ps is while the hair is wet i will pull it back in one braid and then pin it up with a bobby pin or a duck clip. for me this way is easier because i dont have to worry about if the bun is too tight or not.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Jun 16, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> Wow.. this is very inspiring! How do I find out about exactly how to do this? I'm just afraid that bunning with a ponytail holder will break my hair off. And how do I hide the ends and still have a bun? Will someone please give me adyvice? TIA


 

I love this story. I also like how she put simple conditioner on her ends too.

I never use ponytail holders anymore when I bun. You can use large hairpins or a clip (shaped like a bird's beak) to secure your bun in place.

I use hairpins and combs from here to secure my buns.


----------



## msa (Jun 16, 2008)

Serenity K said:


> Do you guys think bunning works best for relaxed heads? For me it seems easier for relaxed hair to go in the pony tail and bun. I'm just wondering if its too much manipulation for naturals. When I press my hair, the buns are effortless, vs. much more brushing etc. when natural. I would love to try this, but I don't want too much mani.



Personally, I do think bunning works better for those who are relaxed. I can only get my hair to go into a ponytail in the shower while it's stretched out from the water. As it starts to dry, the ponytail looks crazy and it feels like my hair is being pulled especially on the edges. For me, there's too much manipulation involved in trying to bun my hair. I don't think I'll be able to really do it (and like the way it looks) until my hair is A LOT longer, like apl unstretched.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jun 16, 2008)

Bunning iz whats up


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 16, 2008)

That post gives me more hope that my slightly ugly little bun is worth it.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 17, 2008)

Serenity K said:


> Do you guys think bunning works best for relaxed heads? For me it seems easier for relaxed hair to go in the pony tail and bun. I'm just wondering if its too much manipulation for naturals. When I press my hair, the buns are effortless, vs. much more brushing etc. when natural. I would love to try this, but I don't want too much mani.


_
*Bunning can work well for relaxed heads as well as natural, it’s all about the technique.
My hair is natural and bunning has never done my hair wrong thus far. When I bun my hair it takes me less than 3 mins, not much manipulation is involved, again it’s about the technique. I wouldn’t advise any natural to bun their hair when it’s completely shrunken in it’s 100% natural state, it’s best to bun natural hair when it’s stretched out by large braids/twists, banding etc…makes for easier bunning. *_


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jun 17, 2008)

Serenity K said:


> Do you guys think bunning works best for relaxed heads? For me it seems easier for relaxed hair to go in the pony tail and bun. I'm just wondering if its too much manipulation for naturals. When I press my hair, the buns are effortless, vs. much more brushing etc. when natural. I would love to try this, but I don't want too much mani.


 
I'm relaxed and I bun 99.9% of the time. I cowash.  Leave conditioner in seal with oil, braid, clip to my head and sleep with a satin scarf. Then in the morning I take the braid down and bun.  I like doing it this way so my hair can breath a little from being in the ponytail holder. This way it is only in the holder during the day. Keeps the tension off, no breakage.


----------



## bee (Jun 27, 2008)

This girl at my job wears her hair in a bun most times.  She wore her hair out the other day and she's APL!  Mind you, she has 3 tendencies, meaning that her hair is on the fine side.  I was inspired by this thread, this board, her hair, the nape of my hair growing beyond the beedeebee'd stage,  and a Long Aid Curl Activator purchase, to start bunning!  I hope this works!


----------



## tsturnbu (Jun 27, 2008)

yup. this has been my method for a few montyhs now....its definitely working.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 27, 2008)

tsturnbu said:


> yup. this has been my method for a few montyhs now....its definitely working.


Dang your soo close to WL! August is right around the corner, best wishes!


----------



## terrigood (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so inspiraired seeing everyone's comments and Fotki's.  I have been bunning before coming to LHFC but now I see how to protect my bun styles properly and keep moisture without my ends drying out so quick.  I know that by bunning over the past year my  Hair dresser tells me every 6 weeks for my touch ups that she noticed that my hair has grown.  Of course, she would try to trim (cut) my hair.  So, I can say.... the less maintenance on your hair the more it will grow....with moisturizing your ends properly.  I will try the baggie method.  Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jan 21, 2009)

How do you all recommend dressing up the bun a little bit? I have a long thin face and in a bun I look...well, scary, quite frankly. From the back it's okay, but in the front, it's just awful. Any cute, non-damaging accessory ideas?


----------



## tnorenberg (Jan 21, 2009)

migliorfabbra said:


> How do you all recommend dressing up the bun a little bit? I have a long thin face and in a bun I look...well, scary, quite frankly. From the back it's okay, but in the front, it's just awful. Any cute, non-damaging accessory ideas?



You should PM DLewis or check out her fotki or hair blog. She is the hair accessory Queen!


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 1, 2009)

I WILL be bunning, lmao


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 1, 2009)

I love that this thread comes up now when I'm contemplating bunning for the rest of winter!  
So inspiring


----------



## Carrie A (Feb 1, 2009)

All those years where I was abusing my hair.... The one thing I always did was where it in a bun.  Only because I liked the style.   I wore a bun all through college.  I know others were tired of it but I believe it's the only reason I maintained any length at all.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Feb 1, 2009)

Babygurl said:


> Bunning definately works, I will say that!



Babygurl, your hair is pretty lady!!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 5, 2009)

I love bunning. However, lately I've been finding that my hair that I tuck underneath is always dry even though I an moisturizing and sealing! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tuffCOOKiE (Feb 5, 2009)

Bunning ruins my sides nd nape..


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 5, 2009)

janaq2003 said:


> I love bunning. However, lately I've been finding that my hair that I tuck underneath is always dry even though I an moisturizing and sealing! What am I doing wrong?


 what are you using for a moisturizer?


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've tried a little bit of everything- now I am using ORS olive oil in the bottle


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jun 6, 2009)

bumping......


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 6, 2009)

This is what I am trying to achieve this year. My hair is to short to bun, so I am hiding it for the rest of the year.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 18, 2009)

Bumping......

I've been bunning for almost 4 months now and it works!


----------



## pri (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm a true believer of bunning...I wear them 6 days a week if not daily and it helps me retain length. I take it down 1-2x daily to moisturize and pin it back up.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 18, 2009)

Bunner here. They can get boring, but they work. I am retaining and it feels SO GOOD!


----------



## complexsimplicity (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't bun, I just clip it up but my ends are always hidden. If I want to look cute that's when I whip out my fake donut bun. I just bought some EZ Combs so I can jazz it up even more but still be protective styling. I only wear my hair down once a week, if that. I've retained my length this way. I'm in the military anyway so I HAVE to wear my hair up during the weekdays.


----------



## Reecie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies. I love this post and am getting inspired for bunning!! I just had to bump.....


----------



## ellehair (Oct 15, 2009)

Bumping for the bunners!


----------



## Spiffy (Feb 22, 2010)

I read through this entire thread and I must say I'm inspired!


----------



## Janet' (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm unofficially on the rollerset/bunning challenge- yeah, I made my own thing up! I bunned the first two weeks and now this is my 3rd week roller setting, so it looks like after this run, it's back to the bun...Great post, OP...


----------



## asummertyme (Feb 23, 2010)

Bunning really works!  I still bun 24/7


----------



## chelleypie810 (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been bunning for about 2 months now, and have let my hair down once or twice during the process, but I think it's really helping.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

bumping for those who haven't read this. i just picked up three inches since june by doing this, and i have read countless other success stories (Babygurl, MCrzyGr, LaFemmeNaturelle) from those who incorporate bunning.


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Sep 1, 2010)

the link that was posted on the first page would not open for me.


----------



## omachine (Sep 1, 2010)

i couldn't open the link. i would love to read about her experience. but i wore my hair in a ponytail for a year straight. i would detangle once a month and only washed with conditioners.  when i finally got to a hair dresser i discovered i had grown out my hair to elbow length. i think i will bun for four months starting in october.


----------



## LisaMar (Sep 1, 2010)

I also tried to open the link a few times and it wouldnt work for me either; thought it was just my computer
Im dying to view the link.   Omachine your such an inspiration, I just started bunning, and will continue to to so since so many have had tremendous success with it.


----------



## Honey-Dip (Sep 1, 2010)

It would not open for me either


----------



## miss.phi (Sep 1, 2010)

heres the link from the thread they were originally speaking of since the other links are dead. . 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&page=1


----------



## omachine (Sep 1, 2010)

Lisa you are too sweet...thanks so much for that remark and much success in your efforts!!!



LisaMar said:


> I also tried to open the link a few times and it wouldnt work for me either; thought it was just my computer
> Im dying to view the link.   Omachine your such an inspiration, I just started bunning, and will continue to to so since so many have had tremendous success with it.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Sep 1, 2010)

take "/forums" out of the link and it will work. they have reformatted all the links.


----------



## omachine (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Miss Phi....it works for me!



miss.phi said:


> heres the link from the thread they were originally speaking of since the other links are dead. .
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&page=1


----------



## grow (Sep 2, 2010)

too good not to bump!

thanks Lilsparkle! you sure are sparkling!!!


----------



## Guyaneek (Sep 3, 2010)

This is definitely inspiring!  Off to start my own personal year long bunning challenge.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 17, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Bumping......
> 
> I've been bunning for almost 4 months now and it works!



This was me back in 2009 and I'm still bunning almost 3 years later! 

Giving this thread a loving bump because this is what inspired me to start bunning in the first place!


----------



## RegaLady (May 16, 2012)

Well I am bunning in box braids, so hopefully this will work.


----------



## yynot (May 17, 2012)

Bumping, bump


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 17, 2012)

Man all I want to do is bun really lol. It's getting to a bun that I think is the hardest.  Definitely by next year I'll be able to and hopefully sooner.


----------



## Mjon912 (May 17, 2012)

This thread is awesome!!! Thanks for bumping it ladies!!!... I was going to ps until sept but I think I'm just going to try and bun a full year...may 12- may 13... Fingers crossed I make it =)


----------



## lovebug10 (May 18, 2012)

Yes thanks for bumping! I was planning on getting tree braids but the cost was over $200 =( Maybe I just need to moisturize and bun every day...

The problem is my newgrowth is wild. Its soft, but frizzy. Any suggestions for making a nice slicked back bun?


----------



## rririla (May 18, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> Yes thanks for bumping! I was planning on getting tree braids but the cost was over $200 =( Maybe I just need to moisturize and bun every day...
> 
> *The problem is my newgrowth is wild. Its soft, but frizzy. Any suggestions for making a nice slicked back bun?*


*
* 
^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^, I always wanted a bun without too much product but my hair would look like a fuzzball...I have to use gel (albeit natural gel) or lots of conditioner, there's no other way for me....


----------



## sweetypoo705 (May 19, 2012)

I have been bunning every day since march 4th- hair- versary (1st).  My hair isn't at my APL goal length yet( CBL), so I make a small bun and wrap bulk braiding hair around it.  I add hair accessories and it looks nice- so my students say


----------



## janeemat (Oct 15, 2012)

Bumping for inspiration!


----------



## RegaLady (Feb 6, 2013)

Bumping for new year.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 6, 2013)

This is my 2013 plan.....Bun for a Year!!!!!


----------



## TLC1020 (Feb 6, 2013)

This thread was one the reasons I started bunning, I believe it is also another thread on bunning for growth as well.. I'm currently in a bun right now  This is the only protective style that I always do b/c I know it works for me. Although my bun is boring and not creative, I love the results..


----------



## Hair Iam (Feb 6, 2013)

TLC1020 said:


> This thread was one the reasons I started bunning, I believe it is also another thread on bunning for growth as well.. I'm currently in a bun right now  This is the only protective style that I always do b/c I know it works for me. Although my bun is boring and not creative, I love the results..


 
 I"M A BUNNER TOO


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this thread!


----------



## Dove56 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bunning is the business. I've been tailbone length before from wearing buns and I'm back on a mission again! I've been bunning consistently for 4 months and the results are amazing.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 7, 2013)

I wear buns or my hair twisted up and secured with a clip 99% of the time. It's a major reason I only have to trim once per yr and only have to remove 1/4", if that much. Bunning is also a main reason why ive been able to grow my hair to WL TWICE since July 2008, and have healthy hair to show for it (my avid PS'ing). My hair makes my back n neck hot when down, so PS are also for convenience and comfort.


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 7, 2013)

at what length did you think your hair was long enough to bun?? I'm right at APL but my hair is so fine and baby thin I'm afraid my buns would be super anemic lol. Did anyone have the same problem?


----------



## JosieLynn (Feb 7, 2013)

ok so maybe I was a little confused, I had to dbl check my hair length since sometimes I get confused. I'm fully SL and maybe an inch and a half away from APL erplexed but is that still long enough to bun??


----------



## janeemat (Feb 8, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> Bunning is the business. I've been tailbone length before from wearing buns and I'm back on a mission again! *I've been bunning consistently for 4 months and the results are amazing.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> This just motivated me.  I have NEVER EVER bunned for 3 months every single day.  If I can reach 3 months then I will be on my way to bunning for a year.  My problem is on relaxer day I want to "whip my hair".....LOL!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=374645 said:
			
		

> JosieLynn[/USER];17859367]ok so maybe I was a little confused, I had to dbl check my hair length since sometimes I get confused. I'm fully SL and maybe an inch and a half away from APL erplexed but is that still long enough to bun??



That should be long enough to bun. You should give it a try.


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Feb 8, 2013)

I dont really ever bun, I'm going to give this a try for the rest of this month and see how it goes.


----------



## janeemat (May 2, 2013)

Bumping my favorite bunning thread......since I am bunning away!!!!!


----------



## HoneyA (May 2, 2013)

Now that my hair is long enough to bun again and look good, that's all I do: moisturise and bun. That's how I made it to WL before going natural.


----------



## janeemat (May 2, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Now that my hair is long enough to bun again and look good, that's all I do: moisturise and bun. That's how I made it to WL before going natural.


 
HoneyA I am finally enjoying bunning after all these years of attempting to.  I just change them up. I can't wait to say I made it to waist length!!!


----------



## freckledface (May 2, 2013)

I've taken screen shots of this thread for motivation. Love it.


----------



## rawsilk (May 3, 2013)

I can tell you from experience that the Wanekee method is the business!  Really wish that I had stuck to this regime back in the day.  Relaxed hair grew from shoulder to MBL literally in a matter of months.  I didn't always bun per say but never combed hair unless it had conditioner in it (didn't even own a brush), no elastic bands, never touched my hair unless it was a primary focus and I could devote total attention to it, roller set every week, no direct heat for a year.  The stylist who did my relaxers at that time was like "what the heck are you doing because your hair is growing like grass."  Also, this was before I knew enough to focus on diet, vitamins and water in-take -- so growth was all about maintenance and careful handling.  I remember that I usually just pulled roller set back (or up)  into a silk covered pony tail holder and, as an alternate when I wanted to wear hair out, in order to get that bumped/curling iron look, I would simply pin curl my hair at night, wear a bonnet. After taking it down and finger combing, I literally did not touch my hair until the next night.  Now that I am "tex-laxed" after growing out under sew-ins, I'm going back to Wanekee's old school, tried, tested and true advice. (Recently decided to abandon the notion of growth aids and work on relying on and encouraging natural, unaltered sebum for "fuel" instead; this regime will be a nice complement.) Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Fine 4s (May 3, 2013)

Do you think it's the same for naturals? 
I'm wondering about possible breakage in the bun location or edges. I hear people talk about moving the bun bun low buns look better on me so it has to be really high or low. And quite frankly really makes me look quite young.


----------



## Enyo (May 3, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Do you think it's the same for naturals?
> I'm wondering about possible breakage in the bun location or edges. I hear people talk about moving the bun bun low buns look better on me so it has to be really high or low. And quite frankly really makes me look quite young.



Yes, it is. I think bunning was a key factor in me making WL. I just make them loose so that my hair isn't being yanked. Women in the days of yore wore their hair up most of their adult lives and their hair looked just fine when they got old.


----------



## RegaLady (May 3, 2013)

Enyo said:


> Yes, it is. I think bunning was a key factor in me making WL. I just make them loose so that my hair isn't being yanked. Women in the days of yore wore their hair up most of their adult lives and their hair looked just fine when they got old.


 
Enyo

Do you mostly bun dry or wet. I know you moisturize but is your buns always damp?


----------



## Enyo (May 3, 2013)

RegaLady said:


> I know you moisturize but is your buns always damp?



RegaLady Yes. I shower with the bun in (no cap of course), and after I get out, I take it down, put it something creamy on the ends, and put it back.


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 29, 2020)

Bump...


----------



## TLC1020 (Sep 29, 2020)

My favorite way to protective style... Helped me retain so much length.... Even though my hair is short again, I just started bunning again.. 
Hopefully someone make this a challenge for 2021...


----------



## thatscuteright (Sep 30, 2020)

LovelyLionessa said:


> ...there was an old thread where a girl shared her story how she went from maybe shoulder length to waistlength in a year by bunning 24-7.  I can't find this old thread with the search engine, does anyone out there remember this post?  It was like a long interview, with the girl sharing her tips.  She had an extremely simple regimen of washing, conditioning and bunning, and in a year she must have gained like 8 inches.  I would love to re-read this thread.  Does this ring a bell to anyone?



I am trying to find this old thread myself. The links are different now.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Sep 30, 2020)

thatscuteright said:


> I am trying to find this old thread myself. The links are different now.


Might it be this one?





						Look what I found!!!
					

I was looking through my old box of disks for a file and I found Yvette's posts from the BHC. Remember her? She grew her hair from shoulder length to almost waist length in a year wearing buns. I had copied all of her posts and put it onto one page and printed it out for inspiration. It may seem...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## Smiley79 (Sep 30, 2020)

Thank you so much for this @blessedandfavoured ...cant wait to read it.
I have substituted my wash and go efforts with wash and buns for the past 6 months and my hair absolutely loves it! I have gradually improved my hair's elasticity and moisture level. I do take a few days break every week from buns so I don't overdo any one style on my hair.

The beginning already got my attention; I totally agree:
_*"As for myself, after using everything from "magic" hair grease to hair vitamins, I'd found that common sense and patience were the main things I needed."*_


----------



## thatscuteright (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank so much @blessedandfavoured. After experimenting  so much, I just want to keep it simple and go back to the tried and true.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 1, 2020)

Thank you @blessedandfavoured !

The thread referenced is titled,


*Look what I found!!!*

Thread starterHoneyRockette 
Start dateApr 28, 2003
So, anyone should be able to find it now.


----------



## Kiaray8 (Oct 4, 2020)

Smiley79 said:


> Thank you so much for this @blessedandfavoured ...cant wait to read it.
> I have substituted my wash and go efforts with wash and buns for the past 6 months and my hair absolutely loves it! I have gradually improved my hair's elasticity and moisture level. I do take a few days break every week from buns so I don't overdo any one style on my hair.
> 
> The beginning already got my attention; I totally agree:
> _*"As for myself, after using everything from "magic" hair grease to hair vitamins, I'd found that common sense and patience were the main things I needed."*_


Do you still use gels for your wash and buns? & what is your usual routine when doing them?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 4, 2020)

I've been getting back to doing this for the past 2-3 weeks now. I feel a slight difference in my hair, it feels heavier. I'm aiming for Hip Length by the end of the year.  

I've just been leaving my hair in a bun until Sunday when I detangle, shampoo, deep condition for an hour, and then I put in my moisturizer, oil, and then a gel to keep my buns curly.

I'm also taking the Nature's Bounty Advanced gummy vitamins...so I'll be taking pics along the way and Reveal in December to see how far I've come, although February will be my 6 month mark of doing this.


----------



## metro_qt (Oct 5, 2020)

So... I should probably go and read the old threads... but does bunning include pineapples?
I sleep in a pineapple on top of my head, (and a smaller poof at the back)
And I wear a silk scarf to protect my back and edges at night.

If I go out during the day, I just freshen up my pineapple (re-pineapple it) leave some curls out on the side, moisturize and leave.

This has been my lazy routine since April.
I don't know if my hair is growing any faster than usual....

(I guess I should have taken some measurement pics this year to document where my hair was)


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 5, 2020)

I love when old threads get bumped.

I do believe this to be true. I did a weekly wash and bun routine all of September and I retained a lot of moisture and all my length. I'm currently in knotless braids but I'm probably going to be bunning all through winter and spring 2021.

There are several other threads that bestow the virtues of frequent bunning.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 5, 2020)

I started burning again in September and I am going to continue burning thru next year as well. I had so much success with it before.  I am also going to be consistent with my supplements, especially my iron because when I stop my hair shed sooo much.


----------

